# FreeBSD 9.0 & NVIDIA "EQ overflow, the server is probably stuck in an infinite loop"



## xiaopeng (May 24, 2012)

I have installed X.org from ports and nvidia-driver after that. But when I inserted the USB stick, my emacs, rxvt would stop working and the message "EQ overflow, the server is probably stuck in an infinite loop" was printed on the screen. now I can't work with FreeBSD. 
here is my Xorg.0.log

```
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured" 
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0" 
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0" 
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0 (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9
(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:06eb:17aa:3a25 NVIDIA Corporation G98M [Quadro NVS 160M] rev 161(II) "extmod" will be loaded.
 This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
                       XFree86-VidModeExtension
                       XFree86-DGA
                       DPMS
                       XVideo
                       XVideo-MotionCompensation
                       X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  295.49  Tue May  1 00:05:40 PDT 2012
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  295.49  Mon Apr 30 23:46:43 PDT 2012
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) May 24 09:34:47 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration
(II) May 24 09:34:47 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU Quadro NVS 160M (G98) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
(--) May 24 09:34:47 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes
(--) May 24 09:34:47 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.98.3c.00.48
(II) May 24 09:34:47 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
(--) May 24 09:34:47 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU
(--) May 24 09:34:47 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on Quadro NVS 160M at PCI:1:0:0
(--) May 24 09:34:47 NVIDIA(0):     Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0)
(--) May 24 09:34:47 NVIDIA(0): Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel
(--) May 24 09:34:47 NVIDIA(0):     clock
(--) May 24 09:34:47 NVIDIA(0): Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS
(**) May 24 09:34:47 NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display
(**) May 24 09:34:47 NVIDIA(0):     device Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0) (Using EDID
(**) May 24 09:34:47 NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)
(II) May 24 09:34:47 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0
(==) May 24 09:34:47 NVIDIA(0): 
(==) May 24 09:34:47 NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"
(==) May 24 09:34:47 NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.
(==) May 24 09:34:47 NVIDIA(0): 
(II) May 24 09:34:47 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
(II) May 24 09:34:47 NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"
(II) May 24 09:34:47 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 800
(--) May 24 09:34:48 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (101, 101); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
(--) May 24 09:34:48 NVIDIA(0):     option
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) May 24 09:34:48 NVIDIA: Reserving 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory
(II) May 24 09:34:48 NVIDIA:     access.
(II) May 24 09:34:48 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"
(II) Loading extension NV-GLX
(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL
(II) Loading extension XINERAMA
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension 
                           Generic Event Extension
                           SHAPE
                           MIT-SHM
                           XInputExtension
                           XTEST
                           BIG-REQUESTS
                           SYNC
                           XKEYBOARD
                           XC-MISC
                           XINERAMA
                           XFIXES
                           RENDER
                           RANDR
                           COMPOSITE
                           DAMAGE
                           GLX
(II) config/hal: Adding input device USB Optical Mouse
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.7.1
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(WW) USB Optical Mouse: No Device specified, looking for one...
(II) USB Optical Mouse: Setting Device option to "/dev/sysmouse"
(--) USB Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) USB Optical Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
(**) USB Optical Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) USB Optical Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) USB Optical Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) USB Optical Mouse: Buttons: 9
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) USB Optical Mouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
(II) USB Optical Mouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Keyboard
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.6.1
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) AT Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse
(WW) PS/2 Mouse: No Device specified, looking for one...
(II) PS/2 Mouse: Setting Device option to "/dev/sysmouse"
(--) PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) PS/2 Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
(**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) PS/2 Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) PS/2 Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Buttons: 9
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) PS/2 Mouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
(II) PS/2 Mouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"
(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"
(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"
```
Thanks in advance.


----------



## xiaopeng (May 29, 2012)

This problem arose when I inserted the USB stick which had a partition with no MBR on my laptop. After formatting it with a MBR, this problem didn't arise. I don't know why.


----------

